# Singletrails im Spessart



## JulesRulez (13. Dezember 2007)

Wer kennt schöne Singletrails im Spessart?! 

Ich selber bin viel auf dem Hahnenkamm unterwegs. Dort gibts einige... ansonsten hab ich schon die Birkenhainer und den Eselsweg befahren. Aber irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass es im Spessart sehr sehr viele Forstautobahnen gibt und weniger Pfade?!
Täusche ich mich da und die Singletrails sind einfach nur so schwer zu finden? 

Was sind eure Lieblingsreviere in unserem schönen spessart?


----------



## natty_dread (13. Dezember 2007)

Da gibts so einiges. Spessartweg 1 z.B. hat einen recht ordentlichen Trailanteil. Der 2er sicherlich auch. Absolute Sahnetrails sind unter anderem der -25 vom Bischborner Hof runter zur Lichtenau, der Punkt 50 vom Bischborner Hof zum Bomigsee, die Abfahrt von Aurora runter nach Einsiedel, auf der anderen Seite vom Neubau nach Einsiedel, einige Abschnitte des Dreieck 15 vom Hohen Knuck zur Karlshöhe, von der Karlsöhe runter zur Wachenmühle etc. etc. Die Liste lässt sich ewig so fortführen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trelgne (13. Dezember 2007)

Ist gibt im Spessart sehr viele (eher "gemäßigte") Trails, Hohlwege, Waldwege mit naturbelassenem Untergrund. Viele davon kann man entdecken, wenn man markierten Wanderwegen folgt (egal welche Wegzeichen). Es gibt auch eine aufwendige "Highlightkarte" vom Spessart, wo unzählige Trails eingezeichnet sind. Ist allerdings nur Mitgliedern des Spessart-Biker e.V. zugänglich! Siehe www.spessart-biker.de .


----------



## derfati (14. Dezember 2007)

Servus Jules.

Also, "Singletrails" gibt es schon einige. Es sind aber oft eher kurze Stücke. Man kann rund um Aschaffenburg so einige finden. Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich Dir den Spessartweg 2 empfehlen. Auch nicht schlecht sind Teilstücke des Maintalhöhenringwegs. Rund um den Pfaffenberg und die Hohe Warte gibt es auch das ein oder andere Highlight. Oder im Schweinheimer Wald. Oft muss man einfach mal die Forstautobahnen verlassen und selber ein bisschen schauen... Ah, und dann fällt mir noch die MTB-Strecke in Sulzbach ein.
Gruß und viel Spaß beim Erkunden
Thorsten


----------



## mkolb (15. Dezember 2007)

Hi, folge mal dem blauen x von Mömlingen nach Großostheim (dürfte sogar im tiefen Odenwald anfangen; geht über Stockstadt Richtung Seligenstadt; überall Markierungen gesehen). 
Da sind ganz tolle Trails dabei. Ist ein Wanderweg, der öfters vom breiten Weg abweicht und tolle Trails hat. Kurz vor Großostheim ist nochmals ein supergenialer langer Trail, mit allem was das Herz begehrt, sehr eng, mit Anstiegen, mit Downhills, aber alles befahrbar (ansprungsvoller !!).

Tschau
Martin


----------



## JulesRulez (15. Dezember 2007)

Na, das klingt doch schon mal sehr vielversprechend! Besten Dank soweit! Hoffe nur, dass ich eine insgesamt schöne tour hinbekomme, wenn ich versuche, eure tipps mit einzubinden...


----------



## mkolb (15. Dezember 2007)

Hi, habe mir gerade Dein Bild angesehen. Da könnte Dir vor Großostheim etwas tolles gefallen. Dort haben die Gerüste aufgebaut, also so Holzbahnen für das Rad. Weiß jetzt nicht, wie man das nennt. Ich habe es noch nicht versucht, darauf zu fahren. Ist für die unzerbrechlichen Kiddies 
Tschau
Martin


----------



## JulesRulez (16. Dezember 2007)

Die Örtlichkeit ist mir bekannt. Das sind sog. "Shores". Stammen ursprünglich von der North Shore bei Vancouver, British Columbia. Die in Großostheim bin ich aber noch nicht gefahren. Sind zum Schluß hin wirklich hoch. Mag dann doch lieber das technische Fahren...
Aber danke für den Tipp!


----------



## bernd e (16. Dezember 2007)

Die Marathon Strecke von Wombach bzw. die Strecke es Wiesthaler MTB-Rennen haben einen recht hohen Trail-Anteil.
R-Weg, am Rexroth-Schlößchen in bzw. bei Lohr am Main, sowie viele Wege die von den Hauptwegen abzweigen.


----------



## gerald_ruis (17. Dezember 2007)

JulesRulez schrieb:


> Wer kennt schöne Singletrails im Spessart?!
> 
> Ich selber bin viel auf dem Hahnenkamm unterwegs. Dort gibts einige... ansonsten hab ich schon die Birkenhainer und den Eselsweg befahren. Aber irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass es im Spessart sehr sehr viele Forstautobahnen gibt und weniger Pfade?!
> Täusche ich mich da und die Singletrails sind einfach nur so schwer zu finden?
> ...


 
Wenn du Lust hast, kannste ja mit uns mal Sonntags biken gehen .. da nehmen wir die örtichen Singeltrails unter die Stollen 

Guckst du HIER 

Schöne Feiertage


----------



## PFADFINDER (20. Dezember 2007)

Hi, was verstehst du denn unter technischem Fahren? Fahre selbstk keine Shore, aber gerne technische Trails. Vielleicht können wir ja mal zusammen biken. Wenn interesse, einfach mal melden. Am  besten per PM. 
Falls du technisch anspruchsvolle Trails suchst, in Amorbach und Miltenberg wirst du auch fündig. Ansonsten kann ich dir noch Frankenstein und Melibokus empfehlen (gut - ist jetzt alles nicht direkt Spessart). 
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (21. Dezember 2007)

Hier noch der Link vom Bikewald-Spessart in und um Frammersbach (hat aber relativ wenig Trailcharakter.


----------



## Knacki1 (24. Dezember 2007)

Gibts irgendwo ne gute Beschreibung wie man zum Hahnenkamm kommt?

Bin heute nach Rückersbach gefahren wollte weiter zum Hahnenkamm... dann bin ich ewig irgendwo rumgefahren (dem ollen R3 gefolgt... wieso auch immer).... endlos bergauf und plötzlich war ich in Johannesberg...  

Muss man am "Wanderheim" hinter Rückersbach vorbei und dem roten Kreuz folgen?!


----------



## mkolb (25. Dezember 2007)

na, wo kommste denn her ?
Der Hahnenkamm ist sehr bekannt. Ansonsten die Rückersbacher Schlucht hochfahren, bis hoch zu Straße. Dann links, die Straße entlang, bis zur großen Kreuzung. Dort gerade aus den Weg hoch (leicht links). Oben ist ein größerer Platz. Den Weg rechts entlang. Dann noch leichter Anstieg und wieder abwärts. Dann kommste weiter unten auf einen schlechteren Weg. Ist links ein Trail, den kannste folgen oder weiter vorne links auf den Parallelweg. Dem mußte nur folgen bis zum Parkplatz. Da kannste die Straße entlang und kommste direkt zur Gaststätte auf dem Hahnenkamm. Es gibt natürlich viele andere Wege dorthin, aber das wäre die einfache Lösung.
Alternativ: andere Radfahrer, Wanderer fragen oder
den zahlreichen MTB-Gruppen folgen: 
Samstags 14 Uhr an der Kilianusbrücke oder den Velofreunden in Großwelzheim oder den Touren des ADFC-Seligenstadt.de folgen.

Tschau
Martin


----------



## rob1451 (3. September 2008)

Hallo,
am Main entlang gibt es einige Singletrails.
Natürlich nicht im Tal.
Genial sind die beiden Wanderwege oberhalb des Mains, das
blaue M und das schwarze R.
Beides sind offizielle Wanderwege.
Sind meistens gut beschildert und mit Singletrails gut bestückt.
Ein Highlight ist das Teilstück von Lohr am Main hoch zum
Oberbecken des Pumpspeicherwerks von Ruppertshütten.
300 Höhenmeter am Stück Singletrail. Sowohl hoch wie runter eine Herausforderung.
Und oben angekommen die wohl beste Aussicht, die man im Spessart bekommen kann.
Fahrts mal und schreibt mir eure Meinung.

Grüße aus Lohr


----------



## herr.gigs (3. September 2008)

rob1451 schrieb:


> Ein Highlight ist das Teilstück von Lohr am Main hoch zum
> Oberbecken des Pumpspeicherwerks von Ruppertshütten.
> 300 Höhenmeter am Stück Singletrail. Sowohl hoch wie runter eine Herausforderung.




Hä, wenns so dolle ist, warum geht die Frammersbacher Rennstrecke nicht drüber? Aussicht ist geil und weit


----------



## rob1451 (7. September 2008)

Hallo,
genau der Aussichtspunkt. 
Sorry habe ich wohl nicht erwähnt.
Rund um den See auf der Solhöhe.
Ist auch ein Teilstück vom Frammersbacher Marathon, nur kommt man da von der anderen Seite hoch (nördlich) und fährt in Richtung Frammersbach wieder runter (westlich).
Die Abfahrt, die ich meine geht südlich davon in Richtung Lohr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trelgne (16. September 2008)

Besagter Trail zwischen der Sohlhöhe und Lohr: Wanderwegbeschilderung "R" sowie "M".


----------



## Deleted 130866 (18. September 2008)

@rob 
der ausblick vom oberbecken (gehört übrigends zu Langenprozelten) is echt geil
bin selber schon öfters nauf gefahrn un es ist immer wieder geil
bin aber meistens nur vom katharinenbild aus gekommen
is aber ach en trail dabei der net schlecht is sin halt nur 500m
vom oberbecken aus zum katharinenbild wanderzeichen wildsau


----------



## j.wayne (19. September 2008)

Am Engelberg in Großheubach sind se grad schwer am Wüten. Die meisten Trails sind durch Holzrückemaschinen in einem richtig schlechten Zustand bis unfahrbar. Selbst auf den Forstautobahnen isses stellenweise scho schwierig zu fahren. 
Echt Schade wie es da aussieht.


----------



## Flow Girl (6. Oktober 2008)

Geiler Trail ist der R Weg bei Lohr haben aber bei uns im ort eine kleine feine Dh Strecke die auch Cross Coutry tauglich sit wer Interesse hatt soll mit mir Kontakt aufnehmen.
Gruss Uwe


----------



## Deleted 130866 (6. Oktober 2008)

ja der r weg vom oberbecken nunner is scho geil! dh strecke wo denn, gemünne??


----------



## Flow Girl (6. Oktober 2008)

Genau in Gemünne


----------



## Genau-Der (28. Oktober 2008)

Ich weiß nicht genau, aber ich glaub dass des Himmelreich doch ach zum spessart gehört.
Dort gibts auch genug Trails.
mfg
Andi


----------



## derfati (28. Oktober 2008)

Genau-Der schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht genau, aber ich glaub dass des Himmelreich doch ach zum spessart gehört.
> Dort gibts auch genug Trails.
> mfg
> Andi



Der H-Weg... 

http://www.spessartbund.de/197-0-Heunweg.html

Waren gerade am Sonntag in der Ecke unterwegs. Immer wieder schön dort! 

Grüße


----------



## Genau-Der (31. Oktober 2008)

Jo den hab ich schon gekannt. aber noch net so weit. . .
muss ich mal ganz fahrn. .
Gruzz


----------



## bernd e (24. November 2008)

Flow Girl schrieb:


> Genau in Gemünne



Strecke in Gemünne!? Das hört sich gut an  , war da schon mal irgendwo im Netz ne Beschreibung oder sowas  kann mich dunkel erinnern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Genau-Der (8. Dezember 2008)

Kann es sein dass es da auch so einen Eselsweg oder so gibt?
Also Gratbiken


----------



## EXXON (8. Dezember 2008)

jo der Eselsweg geht von Schlüchtern bis nach Großheubach bei Miltenberg. Länge ca. 100-120 km

Höhendifferenz
413 Meter (Höhe von 129 bis 542 Meter)
Gesamtanstieg: 2.647 Meter, Gesamtabstieg: 2.712 Meter 

GPS-Datei:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=sjnthrcuimwtlklc&name=Eselsweg+Spessart

Fotos:
http://flickr.com/photos/prinzknolf/sets/72157606394184403/


----------



## Genau-Der (8. Dezember 2008)

Ja danke.
ist zwar nicht in meiner gegend aber vlt. fahr ich ihn mal.
kennt ihr noch irgenwas relativ technisches bei Wertheim oder so?


----------



## mr-Lambo (16. Dezember 2008)

Was ist eigentlich mit der Freeride-Strecke am Hahnenkamm bei Alzenau? Gibts die noch?


----------



## gerald_ruis (18. Dezember 2008)

*Hier noch eine Auswahl mit Bericht, Bilder und GPS Daten:*
Eselsweg (111 km - 2.100 hm)
Spessartweg 1 (65 km - 1.650 hm)
Spessartweg 2 (60 km - 1.700 hm)
Birkenhainer (72 km - 1.200 hm)
Vogesenweg (105 km - 2.550 hm)
Burgenweg (105 km - 3.050 hm)
Limes-Wanderweg (102 km - 1.300 hm)

Viel Spass beim Biken


----------



## JulesRulez (22. Dezember 2008)

@ mr-Lambo zum thema freeridestrecke am hahnenkamm:

hinter der gaststätte auf dem hahnenkamm gibt es ein paar super singletrails, die sich untereinander auch teilweise kombinieren lassen. alle sind (leider...) ohne künstliche bonbons. es sind aber mit die feinsten, die ich im vorderen spessart kenne. insbesondere wenn man von dem haupttrail (der hinter der gaststätte startet) relativ am ende links abbiegt, befährt man ein stück, das sowohl von der natur, als auch von der abverlangten fahrtechnik einiges zu bieten hat. eine genauere beschreibung ist in ermangelung herausragender wegmerkmale nicht möglich... einfach auskundschaften. viel spass dabei!

ansonsten vielen dank für die zahlreichen tipps! einige habe ich schon mit begeisterung ausprobiert, bspw. die trails rund um lohr.

WEITER SO !


----------



## Giuliano.B (22. Januar 2009)

mr-Lambo schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit der Freeride-Strecke am Hahnenkamm bei Alzenau? Gibts die noch?



Die Strecke ist nur für Vereinsmitglieder wegen Versicherung etc. Alles eingezäunt. Den Rest mussten wir abreisen. Die Doubles unten, Roadgap etc.




JulesRulez schrieb:


> @ mr-Lambo zum thema freeridestrecke am hahnenkamm:
> 
> hinter der gaststätte auf dem hahnenkamm gibt es ein paar super singletrails, die sich untereinander auch teilweise kombinieren lassen. alle sind (leider...) ohne künstliche bonbons. es sind aber mit die feinsten, die ich im vorderen spessart kenne. insbesondere wenn man von dem haupttrail (der hinter der gaststätte startet) relativ am ende links abbiegt, befährt man ein stück, das sowohl von der natur, als auch von der abverlangten fahrtechnik einiges zu bieten hat. eine genauere beschreibung ist in ermangelung herausragender wegmerkmale nicht möglich... einfach auskundschaften. viel spass dabei!
> 
> ...



Meinst du die Kompressionen? Wo man am Ende ein kurzes Stück Kuhle fährt und dann am Bach rauskommt? Das ist die "vergessene Burg"


----------



## Eru123 (22. März 2009)

Komme aus der Gegend , Trennfeld und ich kanns bestätigen echt schön da und im Himmelreich gibts einige Coole Singeltrails zum Main runter, und beim Kloster Triefenstein bischen nördlich gibts auch noch echt fette Trails mit Risen Schluchten wie in den Alpen must du mal hin!!!!!!


----------



## skandinavia (13. April 2009)

Hallo,

habe am Karsamstag auf dem Spessartweg 2, oberhalb vom Waldmichelbacher Hof, einen Fahrer abgelichtet. Falls sich jemand wiedererkennt, schicke ich gerne das Originalbild zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikehuber (28. April 2010)

natty_dread schrieb:


> Da gibts so einiges. Spessartweg 1 z.B. hat einen recht ordentlichen Trailanteil. Der 2er sicherlich auch. Absolute Sahnetrails sind unter anderem der -25 vom Bischborner Hof runter zur Lichtenau, der Punkt 50 vom Bischborner Hof zum Bomigsee, die Abfahrt von Aurora runter nach Einsiedel, auf der anderen Seite vom Neubau nach Einsiedel, einige Abschnitte des Dreieck 15 vom Hohen Knuck zur Karlshöhe, von der Karlsöhe runter zur Wachenmühle etc. etc. Die Liste lässt sich ewig so fortführen...



Hi Kollege, auf welche Karte etc. beziehen sich deine angegebenen nummern? Wo erfährt man mehr darüber?


----------



## trelgne (1. Mai 2010)

Hier handelt es sich um markierte Wanderwege des Spessartbundes, zu finden in jeder guten Wanderkarte vom Spessart.
Oder mal bei einer der öffentlichen Touren des Spessart-Biker e.V. teilnehmen, die sind meist auf Trailfans ausgerichtet:
http://www.spessart-biker.de/forum/viewforum.php?f=16&sid=a0819a4469ed12165cb5ca4c425f06eb


----------



## Climax_66 (4. Mai 2010)

?


----------



## elfGrad (4. Mai 2010)

Wir waren letzte Jahr mal dort, da haben wir schon den Einstieg nicht gefunden^^. Kann es sein das die Äste im Fordergrund mittlerweile nicht mehr da liegen?


----------



## Climax_66 (5. Mai 2010)

Stimmt die liegen nicht mehr da.
Hinter der Kneipe gehen eigentlich 3 Trails runter, bei allen 3 kommt man dort hin, der beschriebene ist der ganz linke von den drei.
Wenn man beim Gatter runter fährt kommt man auch zum beschriebenen Einstieg aber ist langweilig.
Rechts vom Wellenweg gibt es auch ein Trail da kommt man aber nicht zu den Kompressionen.
Das ist der Winter Trail oder Chickenway genannt.


----------



## lattu82 (6. Februar 2011)

hi 

kennt einer en paar nette trails (eher bergab) rund um den engländer??? da gibts doch bestimmt was interessantes denk ich ma.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faustocoppii (7. Februar 2011)

Na ja es gibt den Degenweg ,geht hinterm Haus vom Engländer rein und Richtung Schöllkrippen,ist aber nur ca 2km lang .Richtung Heigenbrücken gibt es auch noch einen,aber das ist es schon ziemlich am Engländer Haus .mfg


----------



## lattu82 (7. Februar 2011)

danke für die antwort! kann sein das ich den weg unwissentlich schon mal gefahren bin letzten sommer. ich war erst einmal mit dem bike am engländer. ich denke nächstes wochenende werd ich mal zum engländer fahren un dan schau ich ma . vorausgesetzt das wetter lässt es zu.


----------



## trelgne (16. Februar 2011)

Am unteren Ortsausgang von Jakobsthal bei der Mühle den Talgrund queren. Dort führt ein markierter Wanderweg immer oberhalb des Baches entlang bis nach Heigenbrücken. Feinste Singletrails - um diese Jahreszeit aber sicher nicht im besten Zustand (womöglich querliegende Bäume vom Schneebruch; Äste...).
Auch super: die ca. letzten 2,5 Kilometer des Eselswegs bis zum Engländer (aus Richtung Heinrichsthal kommend). Flowiger Singletrail - meist leicht abwärts.


----------



## micha555 (6. April 2011)

lattu82 schrieb:


> hi
> 
> kennt einer en paar nette trails (eher bergab) rund um den engländer??? da gibts doch bestimmt was interessantes denk ich ma.



Vom Engländer aus gibt es eine der schönsten Touren in der Gegend mit hohem Trailanteil überhaupt. Technisch nicht besonders anspruchsvoll, aber sehr schön. Und am Ende ist man in Steiger zum Bierchen ;-)

Vom Engländerhaus dem Radweg 7 folgen bis nach links der Eselweg abgeht. Dem folgt man über etwa 11km bis man den Spessartweg 1 trifft. Zum Schutzhaus am Brandberg und dem Spessartweg weiter folgen. Irgendwann biegt der links ab, geradeaus (mit Schild) geht es nach Steiger.....
Insgesamt 20 km und weit über die Hälfte Trails.
Gruss
Micha


----------



## micha555 (7. April 2011)

Bin heute den Wellenweg gefahren. Super Beschreibung!!! Auf Anhieb gefunden!
Mein lieber Mann, die Wellen/Kompressionen sind schon ne Nummer und der Steilhang am Schluss, nix für schwache Nerven, da geht die Düse! Aber sehr gut!!!!

Die anderen Trails rund um den Hahnenkamm sind mit dem von mir oben am Engländer beschreibenen durchaus vergleichbar und auch sehr empfehlenswert.
Die Strecke am Engländer hat halt den Vorteil, dass sie vom Engländer fast 20km tendenziell bergab geht....mit leichten Zwischenanstiegen. 

Die gps Daten gibt es übrigens hier

Sacht mal (bin da ganz selten): treten sich am Hahnenkamm am WE nicht die Leute platt (Wanderer und MTBler)? Habe heute, an einem stinknormalen Do-Vormittag 3 MTBler und insgesamt 9 Wanderer in 4 Gruppen getroffen!


----------



## trelgne (7. April 2011)

micha555 schrieb:


> Vom Engländer aus gibt es eine der schönsten Touren in der Gegend mit hohem Trailanteil überhaupt. Technisch nicht besonders anspruchsvoll, aber sehr schön. Und am Ende ist man in Steiger zum Bierchen ;-)
> 
> Vom Engländerhaus dem Radweg 7 folgen bis nach links der Eselweg abgeht. Dem folgt man über etwa 11km bis man den Spessartweg 1 trifft. Zum Schutzhaus am Brandberg und dem Spessartweg weiter folgen. Irgendwann biegt der links ab, geradeaus (mit Schild) geht es nach Steiger.....
> Insgesamt 20 km und weit über die Hälfte Trails.
> ...



Zweifellos eine schöne Tour. Sind aber auch recht lange Schotterweg-Passagen/Asphaltpassagen dabei.  In Sachen "hoher Trailanteil" geht noch weit mehr! Probier doch mal eine der Trail-Touren auf bikewald.de
z.B. die: http://www.bikewald.de/Pfad_Tour_(GPS)-0-0-0-149-94-1.htm
oder die: http://www.bikewald.de/Hochspessart_Tour_(GPS)-0-0-0-151-96-1.htm


----------



## micha555 (7. April 2011)

Klar geht da noch mehr....ist aber für mich eine der schönsten Touren hier in der Gegend. Und manchmal ist man ja auch um eine paar km Waldautobahn gar nicht böse.

Bikewald: Sieht ja super aus!! Muss ich mal hin! Treten sich da die Biker nicht tod?


----------



## trelgne (8. April 2011)

Im Gegenteil. Es geht doch durch den meist einsamen Spessart.


----------



## micha555 (8. April 2011)

Cool 
Dann muss ich da wohl mal hin....dachte immer, da wäre die Hölle los!


----------



## Climax_66 (15. April 2011)

?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lattu82 (17. April 2011)

super unten liegt ein baum quer und der kleine hügel vorm bach is kaputt. sehr ärgerlich den ich hatte mir endlich mal vorgenommen da die woche oder nächste rüberzuhüpfen. da haben die waldmänner wieder gewütet sauerei^^


----------



## Climax_66 (17. April 2011)

?


----------



## lattu82 (17. April 2011)

was enn typ  darf der einfach en baum wegmachen? damit schadet der doch mehr als er bezweckt. unglaublich sowas. 

aber der baum war heute sogar schon wieder weg^^


----------



## micha555 (23. April 2011)

trelgne schrieb:


> In Sachen "hoher Trailanteil" geht noch weit mehr! Probier doch mal eine der Trail-Touren auf bikewald.de
> z.B. die: http://www.bikewald.de/Pfad_Tour_(GPS)-0-0-0-149-94-1.htm
> oder die: http://www.bikewald.de/Hochspessart_Tour_(GPS)-0-0-0-151-96-1.htm



Bin heute den Südteil der Hochspessart Tour gefahren. Sehr fein! Vor allem gibt es im Bereich zwischen Hafenlohrtal und Autobahn  (ist das der Löwensteinsche Forst?) unzählige Pfade und Wanderwege, d.h massenhaft Singletrails. Ganz Klasse, muss ich mal weiter erforschen.
Bin jetzt vor allem gespannt, ob der Nordteil auch so gut ist!

Die Pfadtouren Frammersbach sind aber nicht alle cool. Bin vor ein paar Tagen die Panoramatour gefahren. Nicht schlecht, aber wirklich geringer Trail-Anteil und teilweise ungünstige Streckenführung. Da könnte man noch so einiges optimieren!


----------



## trelgne (26. April 2011)

@micha555: bezügl. Optimierungsvorschlägen wäre ich interessiert, wobei es bei der Streckenwahl nicht darum geht, möglichst direkt von A nach B zu kommen, sondern ein Maximum an Landschaftseindrücken mit einem möglichst hohen Trailanteil zu vereinen - der Weg ist das Ziel.
Ich weiß nicht, was du mit "Pfadtouren Frammersbach" meinst. Es gibt eine Tour namens "Frammersbach-Runde", welche so traillastig wie möglich in einer kürzeren Runde rund um den Ort führt.

Die "Panorama-Runde" ist als Einzige nicht auf möglichst viele Trails ausgerichtet, was aber beabsichtigt ist, wie man aus der Tourenbeschreibung erkennen kann ("Einfachere Runde mit komfortablen Anstiegen und möglichst vielen Panoramapassagen. Die Strecke ist auch für Einsteiger gut geeignet...").  Fahrtechnikeinstufung auch nur ein Stern.

Die "Pfadtour" hat den prozentual höchsten Anteil an Singletrails.

Wer es schafft, in diesem Teil des Spessarts noch traillastigere Touren zusammenzustellen...her damit - das dürfte aber kaum möglich sein!


----------



## micha555 (28. April 2011)

Sorry, ich meinte die "Trailtouren".
Wie gesagt, der Teil der Hochspessart tour, den ich gefahren bin, der war super.
Die Hinweise bei der Panorama Tour habe ich geflissentlich überlesen ;-) und wenn der Trailanteil bei den anderen Touren wie bei der Hochspessart ist, dann wird es schwer den Trailanteil zu schlagen (außer vielleicht mit sinnlosem Zick-Zack....aber das ist dann keine Tour mehr).
Optimierungen: versteh das nicht falsch, die Tour ist schon gut gelegt, ich hätte halt mehr Trails erwartet. 
Ich bin jetzt auch nicht so der Spezialist in dem Teil des Spessarts (irgendwie liegt Frammersbach doch überraschend weit von Aschaffenburg weg ), aber vor Wiesenthal z.B. würde ich weiter oben im Wald nach rechts abbiegen um das Vernichten der Höhenmeter auf dem Schotterweg möglichst zu vermeiden.
Vor Heinrichsthal würde ich auch den Ort vermeiden. Entweder die Strecke Richtung Oberlohrgund legen (da geht es dann halt tiefer runter) oder rechts an Heinrichsthal vorbei auf den Höhenrücken vom Engländer/AB20 bzw. nach Wiesen führen. Das Stück zur parallel der AB2 ist nicht so prickelnd (einen Teil habe ich trotz GPS gar nicht gefunden, da musste ich auf die Straße).

Was vielleicht noch sinnvoll wäre: auf der Webseite deutlicher darauf hinweisen, dass die Touren gar nicht markiert sind und ein GPS dringend empfohlen wird. Ich denke, man schafft das auch mit Karte, ist aber mehr als mühsam.


----------



## bernd e (29. April 2011)

micha555 schrieb:


> Was vielleicht noch sinnvoll wäre: auf der Webseite deutlicher darauf hinweisen, dass die Touren gar nicht markiert sind und ein GPS dringend empfohlen wird. Ich denke, man schafft das auch mit Karte, ist aber mehr als mühsam.



Wenn da steht "GPS-Touren" sollte man auch ein GPS-Gerät nutzen, sonst wär es ja ne Karten-Tour


----------



## micha555 (2. Mai 2011)

Ich wollte nur eine Empfehlung geben. Wenn ich der einzige Depp bin, der es nicht schnallt, kann man es natürlich auch so lassen.
Es könnte aber sein, dass interessierte Menschen der Ansicht sind, dass es die GPS Daten zusätzlich gibt und die Tour irgendwie gekennzeichnet ist. Mir aber eigentlich egal, ich finde meine Trails auch so!


----------



## micha555 (25. Mai 2011)

@trelenge: War heute auf der Hochspessart-Trailroute unterwegs und vor ein paar Wochen Rothenbuch-Einsiedel gemacht. Muss schon sagen: ALLE ACHTUNG.
Da sind einige Sahnestückchen dabei! Sehr schön und nur zu empfehlen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trelgne (4. Juni 2011)

Am meisten Eindruck macht die Tour natürlich, wenn man sie komplett durchfährt!


----------



## micha555 (6. September 2011)

trelgne schrieb:


> @
> Die "Pfadtour" hat den prozentual höchsten Anteil an Singletrails.



Bin die Pfadtour heute gefahren. *
Die Tour ist wirklich das Beste, was ich bisher im Spessart gefahren bin *und das ist nicht wenig!

Einsame Spitze, super Trails, sehr ansprechende Streckenführung, wunderbare Aussichten.
Hast du die Tour konzipiert trelgne? *Ich ziehe meinen Helm vor dir! *Alle Achtung, das ist ein Meisterstück! Ich bin vom Engländer losgefahren und da kommt ja ein Sahnestück nach dem anderen. Und auch nach Frammersbach kommen ja noch wirkliche Filetstücke, für die Andere kilometerweite Umwege in Kauf nehmen würden. Wirklich erste Sahne!

Ich kann die Pfadtour jedem empfehlen, der gerne Trails fährt, eine gute bis sehr gut Kondition hat und auch an anspruchsvollen Teilstücken Spaß hat. Und der Höhenmeter machen kann. Mein Garmin hat mir 1680 Hm ausgespuckt !
Kleiner Tip für die Aschaffenburger: wenn man zum Engländer hoch fährt und dann einsteigt, kann man von Partenstein mit dem Zug zurückfahren. So kann man die Tour gut aufteilen: einmal AB-Engländer-Partenstein-Zug und einmal Zug nach Partenstein und den Rest und vom Engländer abfahren.

Vielen Dank für diese tolle Tour!
Micha


----------



## derfati (6. September 2011)

Da schließe ich mich micha555 an. Wir sind die Pfadtour auch schon gefahren und zu selbigem Ergebnis gekommen.
Hier gibt es einen Bericht und ein paar Fotos zur Tour.
http://mtb.derfati.de/2011/06/05/neue-pfade/


----------



## Specialzeid1996 (18. September 2011)

hallo 
wohne in goldbach da gibts auch gute singeltrails


----------



## micha555 (18. September 2011)

Wo meinst du? Oberhalb vom Schwimmbad?


----------



## Specialzeid1996 (18. September 2011)

Ja so ungefähr und noch so 2 andere


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha555 (18. September 2011)

Aha und von welchen sprichst du?


----------



## trelgne (21. September 2011)

Wer neue Singletrails sucht, sollte sich mal diesen Ableger der "Open Street Map" anschauen: www.wanderreitkarte.de
Die Erfassung der Wegenetzes, gerade auch im Hinblick auf Pfade und schöne Naturwege, ist in vielen Gebieten schon weit fortgeschritten. Die Wege sind meist GPS-genau eingetragen, d.h. man kann sich einen Track in die Karte reinzeichnen entlang interessanter Strecken, auf das GPS-Gerät laden und einfach Nachfahren. Eine Fundgrube für trailorientierte Biker!
Auf der Wanderreitkarte sind die unterschiedlichen Wegearten farblich differenziert dargestellt. Interessant für MTBler sind vor allem die grünen (breit und schmale) sowie die roten, schmalen Wege und oft auch die orangefarbenen Strecken (siehe Kartenlegende).


----------



## Gainter (17. Juli 2013)

hallo alle zusammen.

ich habe bereits vier singletrails (eher technisch) im Spessart gefunden. Im raume Lohr am Main.

Es sind nicht die bereits erwähnt wurden sondern neue. Bzw. teilstücke der bereits bekannten dabei.

Wer Interesse hat dem gebe ich meine E-mail adresse.

Zur Info: Fahre einen Leicht-Freerider.


----------



## Sch4f (10. Januar 2014)

So, bin die Pfad-Tour jetzt auch mal gefahren und war doch etwas erschrocken über den hohen "Waldautobahn- und Asphalt" anteil.
Aber sonst gut  fein zusammengeschnibbelt... bissl wenig zum schreddern dabei...aber ok 

Gut wenn man Beinmuskulatur trainieren will 

Jaja ich weiß, irgendeiner muss ja immer stänkern


----------



## re lax (25. März 2014)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne an einen Wochenende den schönen Spessart erkunden, auf Routen mit möglichst hohem Trailanteil.
Die Pfadtour ist nach oben gesagtem ja wohl insgesamt empfehlenswert. Welche 2. Tour wäre besser: Birkenheimerrunde oder "Trails ohne Ende" oder "Schumis on trails" (alles Bikewald.com). Oder gibt es noch was besseres?
Danke für Tipps.


----------



## on any sunday (31. März 2014)

Bei Schumis on Trails sind so gut wie keine Trails vorhanden. Eine Wegspur innerhalb eines 4 m breiten, alten Verbindungsweges ist für mich kein Trail. Die Tour ist landschaftlich aber ganz nett.

Die Pfadtour ist deutlich besser, da gibt es wirklich schöne Trailabschnitte mit natürlich auch längeren Waldwegverbindungsetappen, bei Feuchtigkeit dürften die Wurzeltrails bergauf und bergab deutlich herausfordernder sein. Landschaftlich topp, sind drei gute (böse) Rampen drin und für den Schlussanstieg sollten noch ein paar Körner übrig sein.


----------



## re lax (31. März 2014)

Sehe ich ähnlich. 
Jetzt ist in der aktuellen mountainbike 5 /14  der Spessart als "Mittelgebirgs- Geheimtipp" drin. Verwiesen wird auch auf bikewald.com, die ein wenig - ich drücke es mal vorsichtig aus - inflationär  mit dem Begriff "Trailtour" umgehen. Bei der Pfadtour hat sich der Ersteller sichtlich Mühe gegeben, empfehlenswert, wenn man sich von dem Gedanken verabschiedet, 50% auf Trails fahren zu müssen.


----------



## bernd e (1. April 2014)

Das "Problem" bei uns im Spessart und rund um Frammersbach ist, wir haben viele schöne Trailabschnitte. Und um die zu verbinden bist du auf viele Schotterwege angewiesen.
Ein zweites ist die Haftung. Wenn du eine Tour öffentlich bewirbst, bist du in einer Art "Grauzone" unterwegs, schau dir mal die Richtlinien bei den üblichen Verdächtigen wie GPS-Tour oder GPSies an.

Am besten ist immer mit Locals zu fahren, die kennen ihre Sahnestücke am besten und das trifft auf viele Fleckchen der Erde zu. 

ps. momentan tut sich was bei uns


----------



## migges (1. April 2014)

Ja am bessten immer mit Local,schon wegen der Holzernte.Ich wollte am Sonntag den Trail von der Birkenhainer nach Bieber Runter Fahren,ca 40% Laufen weil von dem Trail nicht mehr viel zu sehen war.(und der war Wirklich schön)
Und die Verwüsten zur zeit viel im Spessart,da sollte mann schon wissen wo mann noch Halbwegs gut Biken kann.


----------



## TREK_er (22. Mai 2014)

Hi,
war gestern auch mal im Spessart und bin die Pfad Tour gefahren. Wollte euch mal meinen Eindruck der Tour mitteilen. Start war der Marktplatz Frammersbach.
Die ersten Kilometer sind wirklich anstrengend wegen der vielen Wurzeltrails bergauf. Im späteren Verlauf wirds allerdings angenehmer zu fahren und der Flow Faktor steigt stetig  .
Ab und an lag mal ein Baum quer.
Eingekehrt bin ich beim Wirtshaus zum Engländer. Der Trail endet ja quasi direkt vor der Tür.
Tourenverlauf nach der Mittagspause war wirklich genial... sehr viele Trails. (Teils flowig und teils mit vielen Gegenanstiegen)
Was mir zum Abschluss, nach ca. 60km und schwül warmen 28 Grad, noch sehr gut gefallen hat, war der letzte Downhill.

Meine Eindruck der gasamten Tour war wirklich positiv, auch wenn sie konditionell anspruchsvoll war.
Insgesamt waren es 69km und 1350hm davon schätzungsweise 75% Trails

Weiß evtl jmd von euch wie es auf der Birkenhainer Runde momentan aussieht? Bzgl. quer liegender Bäume und kaputtgefahrener Trails?

Gruß TREK_er (Stefan)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Living (21. Juni 2014)

Würde mich freuen wenn ein paar von euch wieder ein paar updates zu ge-trackten gps Routen (trails/Singletreils) machen würden.
Alles was ihr im Spessart so neu entdeckt habt 

Morgen geht es auch mal auf die "Pfad Tour" allerdings starten wir in Heigenbrücken was etwas näher von Aburg ist.

Suche immer noch gute - lange DH Strecken im rahm Hösbach...?!


----------



## TREK_er (21. Juni 2014)

Wünsche dir viel Spaß auf der Pfad Tour... sind schon paar nette Sachen dabei.
Kannst ja ma berichten.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Sch4f (21. Juni 2014)

Was nicht so übel ist ist der "X" Weg vor allem beim birklergrund da geht's lang flott runter und lang wieder hoch Richtung wiesen..ganz nett die strecke. Beim spessart Bund gibt's Wanderkarte, da kannste die Wanderwege gut aufnehmenden abfahren. aber da maessig wüsste ich jetzt nichts


----------



## Sch4f (21. Juni 2014)

X weg hat ein paar schöne wurzelpassagen. Hinterm Engländer gibt's noch den "bartschweg" ist glaub der rote Punkt. wird schmal und schnell der trail aber keine Herausforderung, aber Vorsicht keine Chance auf ausweichen bei Wanderern. Wenn dann sehr früh morgens runter oder unter der Woche.


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. Juli 2014)

Bin am Samstag bei der Bullenhitze die Pfad Tour gefahren. Tip-Top!

Hier hats mich zerlegt (den ausgesetzten Pfad runter, um unter der Strasse AB7 durchzufahren), war einfach zu langsam und bin an einem Stein o.ä, hängengeblieben. Ausgerechnet das hatte dann die Kamera nicht mehr drauf (Akku alle) 






Ansonsten, ein paar Impressionen:

Muss ich noch mal machen, wenn es nicht so brüllend heiss ist


----------



## Sch4f (20. Juli 2014)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Bin am Samstag bei der Bullenhitze die Pfad Tour gefahren. Tip-Top!
> 
> Hier hats mich zerlegt (den ausgesetzten Pfad runter, um unter der Strasse AB7 durchzufahren), war einfach zu langsam und bin an einem Stein o.ä, hängengeblieben. Ausgerechnet das hatte dann die Kamera nicht mehr drauf (Akku alle)
> 
> ...




Der fuchsweg richtung Heigenbrücken, Joa man sollte darauf hinweisen das genau da ein wegmarkierungsstein auf dem trail vor der Unterführung liegt.


----------



## Living (20. Juli 2014)

Fande die Wege vor 2 Wochen sehr zugewuchert... Aber hat schon gerockt


----------



## eDw (21. Juli 2014)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Muss ich noch mal machen, wenn es nicht so brüllend heiss ist



Warum willst den Sturtz bei weniger heissem Wetter wiederholen? Verteh ich nicht!


----------



## bernd e (27. August 2014)

Wer mal Spaß und dabei Liftunterstützung haben will:
https://www.facebook.com/events/1454639544824007/

Am 13.9. läuft wieder der Lift in Frammersbach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruxxx (23. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
hier wurde ja viel über die Pfad-Tour berichtet. Kann jemand sagen, wie im Vergleich dazu die Hochspessart-Tour einzuordnen ist(http://www.bikewald.com/Hochspessart-Tour-0-0-0-43-46-1.htm) oder auch die Landschaftstour (http://www.bikewald.com/Landschaftstour-0-0-0-45-44-1.htm)? Mich interessieren vor allem flowige Trails, die gerne technisch anspruchsvoll ein können. Wurzel(Rüttel)wege sind auch mal ok, aber...
Ich habe leider nur einen Tag Zeit.
Danke


----------



## derfati (23. Juni 2015)

Hi. Ich denke auf der Pfadtour hast du maximale Trailausbeute.


----------



## cruxxx (26. Juni 2015)

Danke. Die Pfadtour gestern war toll! Bei der Weiterfahrt heute wurde ich übrigens nahe der Wiesbuett von einem Bussard angegriffen. Erst sah ich einen Schatten, dann knallte er auf meinen Helm. Noch nie war ich so froh einen aufgehabt zu haben...


----------



## derfati (26. Juni 2015)

Das scheinen doe öfter zu machen... Gott sei Dank gibt es Helme.


----------



## Keeper1407 (28. Juni 2015)

cruxxx schrieb:


> Danke. Die Pfadtour gestern war toll! Bei der Weiterfahrt heute wurde ich übrigens nahe der Wiesbuett von einem Bussard angegriffen. Erst sah ich einen Schatten, dann knallte er auf meinen Helm. Noch nie war ich so froh einen aufgehabt zu haben...


Am Freitag Abend die Story mit dem Bussard gelesen, dabei geschmunzelt und am Samstag passiert mir genau das Gleiche. Beim ersten Angriff sah ich nur einen Schatten, beim zweiten Mal hab ich mich weg geduckt, und beim dritten Angriff habe ich den Bussard mit der Hand beim Anflug weggedrückt.

Sowas ist mir noch nie passiert... und kurz vor Schluss meiner Tour wollte mich noch eine Ringelnatter packen.
Irre, bisher hatte ich nur Erfahrungen mit Hunden, Wildschweinen und einem Rehbock gemacht.


----------



## migges (28. Juni 2015)

Das sind die Spessarträuber.Ich war dies jahr auch schon Paar mal an der Wiesbuett/Lochbornsee,aber sowas ist mir noch nicht Passiert.Vielleicht ist sein Horst mit Jungen in der Nähe was er schützen will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eDw (1. Juli 2015)

....kommt in letzter Zeit wohl oeffter vor. 
Mein Nachbar ist gestuerzt nach einem Vogelangriff auf einer Abfahrt und hatte 4 Wochen Gips.


----------



## Vmichael (26. Juli 2015)

Sch4f schrieb:


> Der fuchsweg richtung Heigenbrücken, Joa man sollte darauf hinweisen das genau da ein wegmarkierungsstein auf dem trail vor der Unterführung liegt.



Hi,
heute hat mich dieser Wegmarkierungsstein kurz vor dem Tunnel auch vom Bock geschmissen :-(
Ich kannte den ganzen Weg/Pfad noch nicht.


----------



## Aigeus (9. November 2020)

Guten Morgen,
ich hole diesen uralt-Thread mal aus der Schublade...
Gestern war ich mit einem Kumpel im Spessart unterwegs - auf einer stark angepassten Variante der Frammersbacher Trailtour. Wie immer war es wunderschön! Es ist toll, wie viel mehr MTB Spaß es im Spessart gibt im Vergleich zu meiner eigentlichen Heimat der (Süd-) Rhön.

Wir sind gestern auch beim Tom Trail in Wiesthal vorbei gekommen. Hier war ich im letzten Jahr im Sommer mal, da war der in wunderbarem Zustand. Gestern aber sah das ganz anders aus. Wir haben den Trail weitgehend ausgelassen, weil in schlechtem Zustand (vor allem ab der "Stromleitung" in der 2ten Hälfte) und eh gesperrt. 

Hier meine Frage an die lokals: Wird der Trail noch gepflegt? Die Absperrungen legen das nahe, aber der Zustand eher nicht. Ich fände es schade, denn das ist ein tolles Ding!


----------

